# CPC salary



## Jinx75 (Dec 29, 2010)

Typically speaking when determining your level of experience do potential employers include your total time spent in the medical billing field or just the time spent coding?


----------



## kevbshields (Dec 29, 2010)

That depends on the employer and the complexity of the coding assignment.


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 29, 2010)

I agree with Kevin, however I always highlight my full range of experience in the healthcare field.  While not all of it was spent coding, I gain valuable knowledge from every position and I think this is important information to pass on.


----------



## Jamesmmm (Dec 29, 2010)

I started with No coding or billing experience in 1989 at $22000 and full benefits for the leading medical center/teaching hospital in NYC...I got steady raises and I think I doubled that by 1997, then I started teaching...

I must wholeheartedly agree with Mr. Kevin and Ms. Mitchell: but the people who have those jobs are holding on more steadfastly than ever, and most employers want good experience, though I must say that the medical center took me on with no experience...what a good employer will do is take someone with good basic skills and train them...I honestly think that some employers would rather take a chance on a rookie rather than risk getting an 'old dog.'

In addition to the basics (coding, carriers, collecting, claims, etc) you can enhance the probability that you land a good job sooner by learning about MS Excel and MS Word and being able to type some letters for doctors...years ago, we spent lots of of days following up on claims and appealing...

Best of luck...

Jamesmmm, CPC-P


----------

